# SS 28.01.17 - Schubert #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)*

Symphony No. 2 in B-flat, D. 125 

1. Largo - Allegro vivace
2. Andante
3. Menuetto: Allegro vivace - Trio
4. Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and like last week it's another Franz, but this time Franz Schubert  I always love to hear this symphony and I hope some others will grab a copy and listen to this symphony over the weekend.

I'll be listening too:









Charles Munch/Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with : Muti and the V.P.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

I have two choices,Marriner and Kertesz,for today my choice is Kertesz.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'll join in with Claudio Abbado & the Chamber Orchestra of Europe. I haven't heard this piece for some time so it will make a nice change.

If I get time, I may listen to a second version. I'll wait and see tomorrow before deciding.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go for No.2 from this set


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden and possible van Immerseel and Anima Eterna.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

jim prideaux said:


> Davis and the Staatskapelle Dresden and possible van Immerseel and Anima Eterna.


I forgot the Van Immerseel recording - my favourite cycle of Schubert's Symphonies and I overlooked it 

This will be the second recording I listen to tomorrow, thanks for the reminder Jim:cheers:


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen Harnoncourt & Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Harnoncourt for me too tomorrow - I'll probably play nos. 1, 3 and 4 as well as I don't give them much of an airing compared to 5, 6, 8 and 9.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

AClockworkOrange said:


> I forgot the Van Immerseel recording - my favourite cycle of Schubert's Symphonies and I overlooked it
> 
> This will be the second recording I listen to tomorrow, thanks for the reminder Jim:cheers:


listening to van Immerseel now-started with the 4th and that will be followed by the 2nd....appropriate point at which to comment on a marvellous performance of the slow movement in the 4th!


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Herbert Blomstedt and Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Before listening to this symphony again I did not rate it as being good. While listening today, it was a very good symphony.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Before listening to this symphony again I did not rate it as being good. While listening today, it was a very good symphony.


I kow that feeling too.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

late to the party...Peter Maag Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Schubert*: Symphony 2, w. VPO/Muti (EMI, Brilliant Classics, rec.1992). I have the Brilliant Classics box, but the original EMI single is obviously the better cover. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Very different choices this week, nice to see realdealblues hard work is not completely ignored.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Very different choices this week, nice to see realdealblues hard work is not completely ignored.


Thanks for the appreciation and compliments


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't log into this site as much as I used to, but I wanted to let RDB know I've been checking the Saturday Symphony dutifully and appreciate his efforts. This week I listened to the excellent Wand recording.


----------

